# Sudden Crying ALLLLLLLLLLLL Night!?



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone!
Pixie is 1 and a half now and shes always been a good girl, although *suddenly* she's started howling at night - the thing is it is literally ALL night! From the moment she goes in her crate until the moment we wake up in the morning, constant crying and its a really weird howl.

It started 3 nights ago I heard her crying which was very unusual so I peeped in to see that my husband had accidentally knocked the cover so it was covering her crate completely, so I raised it and left. 
She continued to cry so we thought this is weird she must need a weewee - my husband let her out the crate and said she ran straight to my bedroom door and cried?! Id felt sick that night and I even wondered if she could sense that!? He put her back in her crate and since then shes cried every night ALL night!

We have never gone in to her as we know this is reinforcing the attention etc. But we really need to get to the bottom of why she is suddenly crying and constantly?
She isnt in any visible pain, and during the day she is fine.
My husband said when I went to work yesterday she started looking into space and whimpering... we're wondering if its me shes missing, but why so suddenly?! And shes fine when im actually leaving the house etc.

We're going to tonight try putting her in the same crate as Luna as when I let them both out in the morning Pixie runs straight into Lunas crate maybe shes suddenly missing sleeping company?

Any ideas?!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I think the cover has frightened her,if it was me i would start making it a nice place again like leaving the door open during the day and putting treats etc in there,and hidding them under the covers .What about leaving a radio on at night low,favourite toy,


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Why don't you have the crate in the room with you & your hubby. She's scared being all alone. She wants to know your there.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm I have no clue seems odd though. Hope you find something that works.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh she loves her crate, I dont think shes frightened of it. We just say 'Bedtime!' and they both run in their beds and they get a treat sometimes. 
My husbands off work at the moment so he's around in the daytime for them now.

Id be afraid if we introduce them into our bedroom they will get used to it and end up both crying when they one day sleep independently again. 
This has been their routine since they were puppies, they love their bedtime crates. 

Im just so confused where a sudden separation anxiety would come from especially when they really are not bothered why we leave the house.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think she got concerned when you were sick, and is having some separation anxiety. Maybe having them sleep together or have them together in a playpen with both crates in the pen would help? Sue


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Its still going on and so strange. This morning I let them out and Pixie was again crying and rushing around like she was looking for something?! My husband and I were both there and Luna, plus her toys were all over...
I even thought what if shes going blind and cant see me(!) But no she definitely isnt blind!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

just a thought but is Pixie spayed? if not then maybe this is related to coming into heat


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

This is what I thought, but she had finished her season not too long ago? (Ive never had a dog in season before but I didnt notice any 'behavioral' changes in her when she was in heat)

If this is related to her season - surely its too soon for her to be having another, so does this behavior happen in the middle? (is this normal?)
She is at the vets tomorrow for a check up so I will mention this anyway.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pixie Luna said:


> This is what I thought, but she had finished her season not too long ago? (Ive never had a dog in season before but I didnt notice any 'behavioral' changes in her when she was in heat)
> 
> If this is related to her season - surely its too soon for her to be having another, so does this behavior happen in the middle? (is this normal?)
> She is at the vets tomorrow for a check up so I will mention this anyway.


My guess would be a false pregnancy. Hormones going overboard and cause this type of behavior, especially the unsettled seeking something behavior. Also have your vet check for a pyometra (infection of the uterus). Are you going to book her in to be spayed?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

About once a month Amberelah does this. If I am gone all day she will do this.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive just read more about false pregnancies - so how do you know when is best to spay?? ie I thought it would just be 'after' the season/before the next, but obviously there is a lot more going on in this 'cycle'...plus ive read not to get them spayed until they stop any signs of false pregnancy etc?

She doesnt seem to be displaying any other signs of this; no swelling, no hording, no nesting etc etc, just the sudden crying 'at night' and looking a little lost sometimes so its hard to tell why she is doing it.
Luna however has just had her first season and she is swollen - could her season actually effect Pixie?

They are both at the vets this evening for their next shots so I will have to ask what they think is going on.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Well as quickly as it mysteriously started its stopped!

The vets said she was in top health BUT I couldnt believe it she was 3 months behind on her shots!!!! 
I couldnt believe it, but they explained how the reminder haddnt been sent out (first time I havent kept a note for myself!) 
Now I feel guilty that she had been out and about and practically susceptible as if she haddnt had any vaccination. But the vet said she was great but no explanation to this weird behavior.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Just. Curious has she stopped crying or is she still crying all night. I was thinking maybe there is a shadow or something that's making her uncomfortable maybe a night light would help her.


----------

